# Heparin injections to prevent miscarriage



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Am heading to Czech rep for our final ivf and to prepare I had tests for recurrent miscarriages. I have 2 mutuated MHTFR genes and my clinic have advised I see a consultant to have my homocysteine level checked and advise on taking heparin on this cycle. The clinic at a push I think will give me heparin but the want me to have a consultant keep an eye one me while taking it.  

Many thanks


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sycamor, something similar happened me. I have low white blood cells so many treatments ago my fertility clinic were Pxg me something which affected them, I can't for the life of me think now what it was.  Anyway, I went to my GP, who got me a referral to a haematologist and he saw me twice while I went through that treatment.  I know it's not quite the same situation but if you go to your GP hopefully they can refer you to the right consultant.  Not sure what sort of consultant you need.  It didnt take long for me to see the haematologist but I have an especially good GP  
Good luck, this sometimes feels like pushing a boulder up a hill doesn't it?
DE x


----------



## Amily (Apr 10, 2010)

Sycamor
I am on clexane (like heparin) as I have homozygous MTHFR issue. My clinic prescribed it for me then my GP did once I was pregnant. I took it during IVF and need to carry on for 6 weeks after delivery.


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks very much guys. Have been in touch with gp who has been very good thro my ivf. They are going to see if they can do the blood test for me but I may push for a referral to a haematologist as well. In the mean time I'll get some heparin when I'm in cz. 

Thank for the replies, it really helps


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks gailgegirl, I contacted r [email protected] and she got back to me. Thanks so much


----------

